# Do I need a NZ email to register with TradeMe?



## brody4

I have signed up with 2 different e-mail accounts, and neither come home through. I have done the spam filters and everything.

thanks


----------



## anski

brody4 said:


> I have signed up with 2 different e-mail accounts, and neither come home through. I have done the spam filters and everything.
> 
> thanks



Hi Brody4,

The reason could be your IP address shows you are not in NZ. The do not allow people outside of NZ to register. It is to stop bogus bids from outside of NZ. 

You could try emailing them explaining that you would like to join prior to arriving in NZ, not sure if they would allow it.
I think you can still view it as a guest though.

Anski


----------



## Song_Si

From Trade Me site help
Please note: Members not located in New Zealand or Australia may not buy or sell items through Trade Me. Sellers based in Australia must have a NZ bank account, may not register for Pay Now or become address verified, and may not sell vehicles or property located in Australia.

*******
Trade Me has some good security measures in place to prevent fraud; personally i would not deal with any trader who is not both 'authenticated' and 'address verified'


----------



## brody4

Not wanting to buy/trade anything, just wanting to send some e-mails to people that I might try to flat-share with. I'll try to contact them.


----------



## Darla.R

If you do be very careful not to part with any cash up front, there are loads of scams around at present, all over the country not just in Dunedin:

Flat-hunters warned over rental scams | Otago Daily Times Online News Keep Up to Date Local, National New Zealand & International News 

"Students and house-seekers are being warned about sham online advertisements touting cheap flats, after a Dunedin-bound couple were nearly duped last week.

The Ministry of Consumer Affairs and the police have issued a warning to those looking for a flat, after a rise in scammers readvertising often legitimate properties online.

The ruse involves sham online advertisements for fake or recently advertised properties available for cheap rent.

Unsuspecting parties are asked by the overseas-based "owner" to pay their deposit and rent money via wire transfer.

One English couple were targeted after they advertised online for a Dunedin rental.

PropertyScouts owner Jeanette Aspin said the couple contacted her after they found her company was listing the same Mosgiel property for a higher rental than was the person who contacted them.

The couple, who had sent an application for the property and passport details, became suspicious after the person emailed them wanting rent before posting keys for the property.

Ms Aspin contacted police on the couple's behalf, as they were yet to arrive in the city.

She said it was a "huge concern" Dunedin properties were being targeted by scam artists. While no money exchanged hands, police were concerned the couple had sent their passport details, she said.

"To help them out, we are actively looking for a property on their behalf."

The Residential Tenancies Amendment Act (2010) meant if owners were based overseas for more than 21 days, they had to appoint a New Zealand-based agent, she said.

Consumer Affairs said the new year was a busy time for the New Zealand rental property market, and students and house seekers were reminded never to send money via a wire service unless they trusted the person.

They should also view the property in person, and report fake advertisements promptly.

"Use your common sense and do some research on the market. If something doesn't feel right, then it's probably a scam," the warning noted."


----------



## anski

brody4 said:


> Not wanting to buy/trade anything, just wanting to send some e-mails to people that I might try to flat-share with. I'll try to contact them.


It would be wiser to pre book backpackers or short term accommodation in hotel for the first few days after arrival & then go & inspect long term properties.

You could trust properties advertised by real estate companies. I would say that most private rentals should be ok, but be aware that there are con artists all over the world.

For backpackers BBH World travellers Accommodation New Zealand

For other short accommodation Bookabach - New Zealand holiday homes, baches and rental holiday accommodation

Anski


----------



## brody4

anski said:


> It would be wiser to pre book backpackers or short term accommodation in hotel for the first few days after arrival & then go & inspect long term properties.
> 
> You could trust properties advertised by real estate companies. I would say that most private rentals should be ok, but be aware that there are con artists all over the world.
> 
> For backpackers BBH World travellers Accommodation New Zealand
> 
> For other short accommodation Bookabach - New Zealand holiday homes, baches and rental holiday accommodation
> 
> Anski


Thanks for the info. I am definitely going with the short accommodation when I arrive in Auckland. Probably stay a week in Auckland at a hostel, and then start traveling south. I am really looking to stay in the Wellington or Nelson/Tasman area during the winter; Auckland just seems way too expensive. I have also looked at the Bay of Plenty area. TradeMe denied me, saying they just didn't feel comfortable activating by account. So I'm just going to bookmark the places I find on their website and email the places once I arrive in NZ.


----------

